# AmazonLocal Deal -- 30% off Kindle Accessories



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

There is a free AmazonLocal voucher currently available for 30% off qualifying Kindle accessories. These vouchers may go fast, so be sure to get one quickly if you're interested. You'll have until December 10, 2012, to use it. Here's a link to the AmazonLocal National Deals page: http://local.amazon.com/national/B00AB25HMS.

Here are some of the details from that web page:



> Whether you've owned your Kindle Fire or Kindle E-reader for years, or just got one as a gift, today's deal from the Kindle Accessories Store is the perfect opportunity to personalize -- and protect -- your device. Get a free voucher for 30% off a qualifying purchase ($30 maximum discount) in the Kindle Accessories Store.
> 
> 
> Free voucher for 30% off qualifying Kindle accessories.
> ...


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all! 

I just got an email for a free voucher for 30% off Kindle accessories from Amazon local deals, so those of you, like me, who haven't ordered a cover or any other accessory, thought I would pass it along  

Heather


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to my indecisiveness I was placing an order today rather than over the weekend so very grateful for bringing this to may attention!  I wouldn't have thought to look at the local deals and reading my home email is hit and miss.

Thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . . I got the notice and picked it up too. . .looks like you don't need to use it right away. . .you have until the 10th of December.  I'd already ordered a cover for my 8.9Fire. . . .will have to browse a bit and see if there's something else I want. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on the countdown timer at that link, it looks like the offer is good today and much of tomorrow. . . . .


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The AmazonLocal "30% off qualifying Kindle accessories" voucher offer has been extended and is still available: http://local.amazon.com/national/B00AB25HMS.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Awesome!  I just ordered another Amazon Leather Lighted Cover for my Kindle Touch.  Nice to have a backup just in case.  Plus it'll be nice to have one in a totally different color.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the voucher but haven't yet found anything I _need_ to have. If someone else used their offer but wants another cover or something, PM me. . . .perhaps I could order it for you and send it to you -- US addresses only.

(When I get a chance to browse thoroughly, if I see something I just gotta have, I reserve the right to withdraw this offer.  )


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

One last thread bump since some may not have seen this offer yet. The AmazonLocal "30% off qualifying Kindle accessories" voucher offer is still available, but it ends at midnight PST tonight: http://local.amazon.com/national/B00AB25HMS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my Amazon cover for my Kindle 4G with this offer; it arrived today:


Mind you, the color shown, on my computer, at least, is more "violet" and the cover, to me, is more "purple." That is, more red in it....but I still am very happy with it. *strokes cover*

Betsy


----------

